# more ?s that need answers



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

OK, so ?
#1. If my salt to water weight is 1.020 and I want my weight to be between 1.025 and 1.027 give or take a few.Do I just add like 1.016 or 1.017 to the water weight in my mixing tub?
I just purchased a skimmer to night (SeaClone 100) and when I put it n my sump an turned it on it didn't start foaming up.

#2,.Is that what its suspose to do if the water is not dirty.Or should it be foaming up automatically?

I took my airstones out today dosent look as pretty but I is steal nice.

#3.What does it mean when the water level n my sump gets low?
Is that bad?
Is okay to add detoxified water to the sump to feel it bac up when it lowers or evaporates.

That's all I can think of for now thank you ahead of time.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Lower your overflow box if you want the sump level to rise if you can't add water. Just keep on adding salt until you get the salinity you want. I have a Seaclone 150...(it sucks BTW) and yea its supposed to be doin that stuff. Read up on how an overflow box and a sump work if you are still confused about the sump you should be comfortable with it or you could end up with a mess.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

fredweezy said:


> Lower your overflow box if you want the sump level to rise if you can't add water. Just keep on adding salt until you get the salinity you want. I have a Seaclone 150...(it sucks BTW) and yea its supposed to be doin that stuff. Read up on how an overflow box and a sump work if you are still confused about the sump you should be comfortable with it or you could end up with a mess.


Ok you say just keep on adding salt until I get the salinity level I want.
What do I add the salt to cause I know I can't just add it to my tank?

You mean in my mix station right?

Do I just add a 1.026 level of salt to my aquarium if I want it to be at that level and its already at 1.020? I don't unde stand what u mean by saying just keep adding salt.

So I your sea clone 150 foaming right now?
Did it foam up when u 1st put it in?
I'm gonna give mine a few weeks and if I don't see no whirl pool or no foam its gonna see pets smart.

That was good advice about raising and lowering the over flow box I forgot about that.
thanks


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

I got my skimmer working.

Now can I please have help with my other questions.

please.
I need help


----------



## haitwun (Dec 30, 2003)

To get your specific gravity just right, I recomment getting a refractometer and playing around with it. Use a seperate bucket and start mixing water and synthetic salt to make your solution. Add water to your salt solution, take a specific gravity reading and see what you get. Add salt to the solution and see what you get. Keep in mind that specific gravity changes with temperature so you should heat your water too. Have fun and experiment.

What other questions did you have?


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Trillion said:


> OK, so ?
> #1. If my salt to water weight is 1.020 and I want my weight to be between 1.025 and 1.027 give or take a few.Do I just add like 1.016 or 1.017 to the water weight in my mixing tub?


In a Fowlr like yours you want the water at 1.020. For reefs you need 1.025, but in a fish only tank you do not have to worry for inverts, therefore you lower to about 1.020 for lessen disease. I'm not sure but I dont think you really ever want your water at 1.027


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Ok, so since all I'm having in my tank is going to be fish, and live rock, which I believe u guys refer to as a fowlr tank all I need my water level at is 1.020,and thatll keep my fish disease free?

kool,that's kinda close to the border line to me I think I may keep it around like 1.021 or 1.024 Just to be a lil on the safe side incase of an emergency or something I don't know.

Plus rbp was talking me into some corals that are good for begginers.

Thanks, young blood!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Watch out though, from what I hear corals need it at 1.025, nearly on the dot. And corals need it really stable, most importantly. But with 'shrooms they are pretty tollerable.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Tibs said:


> Watch out though, from what I hear corals need it at 1.025, nearly on the dot. And corals need it really stable, most importantly. But with 'shrooms they are pretty tollerable.


ok thanks man, um I need to add more water tonight then my salinity level is like1.021 I think.

my zoos look like there bleaching, but only in the patch, the other single ones on the rock seem to be fine


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Trillion said:


> Watch out though, from what I hear corals need it at 1.025, nearly on the dot. And corals need it really stable, most importantly. But with 'shrooms they are pretty tollerable.


ok thanks man, um I need to add more water tonight then my salinity level is like1.021 I think.

my zoos look like there bleaching, but only in the patch, the other single ones on the rock seem to be fine
[/quote]

By adding more water you will be lowering the salinity. If you want to raise the salinity you should be adding more salt. Just make sure you mix it before you put it in your tank though.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

piranhasrule said:


> Watch out though, from what I hear corals need it at 1.025, nearly on the dot. And corals need it really stable, most importantly. But with 'shrooms they are pretty tollerable.


ok thanks man, um I need to add more water tonight then my salinity level is like1.021 I think.

my zoos look like there bleaching, but only in the patch, the other single ones on the rock seem to be fine
[/quote]

By adding more water you will be lowering the salinity. If you want to raise the salinity you should be adding more salt. Just make sure you mix it before you put it in your tank though.
[/quote]

ok got it thanks man!


----------

